# CO, Colorado Springs: Players Wanted



## kreat (May 24, 2007)

We currently have a solid group of 4 people (1 DM - 3 Players) and are looking for 1 or 2 more reliable, mature players.


We're a casual group interested in having fun.  For the next few weeks we are going through a short Champions campaign and then plan to start a new Star Wars campaign using the new rules when they come out.
We also have plans to go back to DnD or whatever else strikes the groups fancy at the time.

We are currently playing Saturday afternoons but plan to switch to Saturday evenings end of June/Early July.

You can contact me directly at giar-mdok@usa.net for more info.


----------



## kreat (May 29, 2007)

bump 

Still looking for players


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 29, 2007)

Good luck.  We've been looking for months and only managed to get one person a couple of weeks ago.

If you were doing different games, we might join you (my wife and I) but we're pretty D&D 3.5 exclusive.  Let us know if you go in that direction.


----------



## kreat (Jun 11, 2007)

Bump


Looking to start Star Wars Saga on July 14th - one or 2 more players would be grat.


----------



## KarinsDad (Jun 25, 2007)

Bump


----------

